# Rescan leftover packages?



## TruegamerSeymour (Nov 19, 2016)

Today I scanned kind of fast, I had 1 i didn't (Yeah found out when I seen a package on the same street and wasnt the next) One of the employees told a driver to press "Pick up" and scan if there was any extras left at the end of the shift and deliver.

have any of you done this? I thought you had to return them to the warehouse


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

You can still re-scan if the last scanned package has not been delivered, by going to Menu then choose "Pick Up". 
Next time, if you encounter that, count how many package you have left compare to scanned package. 

*Keep calm and Flex on*


----------



## TruegamerSeymour (Nov 19, 2016)

I just got a text from a fellow driver i made friends with (he didnt wanna join here ) he asks "I had 1 package left over but said I delivered everything, I wanted to be a good samaritan and delivered without scanning" Now what can he expect lol
I mean if the customer doesnt report it lost or anything.

I did scan mine and it worked but wanted confirmation thanks


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

TruegamerSeymour said:


> I just got a text from a fellow driver i made friends with (he didnt wanna join here ) he asks "I had 1 package left over but said I delivered everything, I wanted to be a good samaritan and delivered without scanning" Now what can he expect lol
> I mean if the customer doesnt report it lost or anything.


I used to be in the same situation, with 3-4 packages un-scan, however I did the same as your friend. 'Till now nothing has happen #LOL, however, Flex might have a way of knowing who is that driver since the un-scan pkgs have same code as scanned pkgs, so if Flex wanted to above and beyond, they will find out who. Personally, I think he will be fine (like me), but next time "Be sure".


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I called flex support and had them mark the Unscanned packages as delivered. 
They had no record of the packages. 
They could assign the packages to you but it's easier to just tell them the TBA number and that to mark it as delivered.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

TruegamerSeymour said:


> I just got a text from a fellow driver i made friends with (he didnt wanna join here ) he asks "I had 1 package left over but said I delivered everything, I wanted to be a good samaritan and delivered without scanning" Now what can he expect lol
> I mean if the customer doesnt report it lost or anything.
> 
> I did scan mine and it worked but wanted confirmation thanks


In that case you have to contact Support. I've that happen a couple a times. If you catch an extra package while on route, you go to "Pick Up" and scan the package. If completed with the route or if the package won't scan while on route, you call Support. Support will instruct you what to do. Don't just deliver the package. The other day, I was at the address of an extra package, called Support and Support told me NOT to deliver it and take it back to the WH because the customer cancelled the order. If able to deliver, Support will assign the package to you and mark the package as delivered. In the case where I could not scan the extra package, when I called Support they instructed to take it back because the order was cancelled.

So, again ALWAYS call Support if you have extra packages on completion of route or if cannot scan in the "Pick Up" option.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

If you don't wanna go back to
The WH u can always tell them it's already delivered if it won't scan while on route. 
They will mark it as delivered.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeah but dont just make the delivery without telling anyone. Amazon has no record the delivery was made and sends another parcel. If they traced it back to you I imagine they could deactivate you for costing them money.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I agree. I do deliver it and call support. Get them to mark it as delivered.
If the WH is on your way and the package is out of your way , sometimes it makes sense to
Return it to the WH. 
There no record of you having the package so it won't count against you.

If you have time it's always better to deliver the package.


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> In that case you have to contact Support. I've that happen a couple a times. If you catch an extra package while on route, you go to "Pick Up" and scan the package. If completed with the route or if the package won't scan while on route, you call Support. Support will instruct you what to do. Don't just deliver the package. The other day, I was at the address of an extra package, called Support and Support told me NOT to deliver it and take it back to the WH because the customer cancelled the order. If able to deliver, Support will assign the package to you and mark the package as delivered. In the case where I could not scan the extra package, when I called Support they instructed to take it back because the order was cancelled.
> 
> So, again ALWAYS call Support if you have extra packages on completion of route or if cannot scan in the "Pick Up" option.


What he said!....also, if you haven't already, put the Amazon Support # 888.281.6901 in your contacts as you can't call them from the Flex App after your last package has been delivered.


----------

